# Fauci: US exiting 'full-blown' pandemic phase of coronavirus crisis



## Becky1951 (Feb 9, 2022)

"There will also be more people making their own decisions on how they want to deal with the virus."

_I and others have been making our own decisions since it started. Wear a mask, wash hands frequently use sanitizer, social distance, stay away from crowds, and haven't allowed peer pressure, nasty hateful comments, and shaming tactics, or coercion to change or decision regarding getting vaccinated._

The U.S. is exiting the "full-blown" pandemic phase of the years-long COVID-19 crisis that began in 2020, the Biden administration's chief medical adviser Anthony Fauci told the Financial Times on Tuesday.

Fauci, who is the director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, said that new developments that limit COVID-19, including vaccinations, medical treatments and prior infection, will alter the pandemic situation significantly in the coming months.

"As we get out of the full-blown pandemic phase of COVID-19," Fauci said to the Times. "Which we are certainly heading out of, these decisions will increasingly be made on a local level rather than centrally decided or mandated. There will also be more people making their own decisions on how they want to deal with the virus."

Fauci said that he hopes all COVID-19 restrictions will be halted in the coming months as well, citing mandatory mask-wearing as one of the restrictions he expects to end. He agreed that restrictions might end in 2022.

Nonetheless, Fauci warned that local health departments might bring back certain restrictions if regional outbreaks occur.

"There is no way we are going to eradicate this virus," said Fauci, according to the Times. "But I hope we are looking at a time when we have enough people vaccinated and enough people with protection from previous infection that the COVID restrictions will soon be a thing of the past."

More than 900,000 Americans have died of COVID-19 since 2020. However, COVID-19 cases are currently rapidly decreasing.

https://thehill.com/policy/healthca...lown-pandemic-phase-of-coronavirus-crisis?amp


----------



## Jeni (Feb 9, 2022)

he had been quiet for a bit .....but does not want to be left out like exiting is HIS idea.  as far as I am concerned he should just go away his 15 minutes is OVER. 
it is funny how once a few places say ok time is up others seem to trip on themselves to not be the last ones. 
Many moves i have seen especially locally are just about $$$$$$$$ not health and as we get later in year it will be about 2022 election NOT health.


----------



## HarryHawk (Feb 9, 2022)

This is an interesting report if you are interested in the actual death rates due solely to Covid

https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/71/wr/mm7101a4.htm

_Among 1,228,664 persons who completed primary vaccination during December 2020–October 2021, severe COVID-19–associated outcomes (0.015%) or death (0.0033%) were rare. Risk factors for severe outcomes included age ≥65 years, immunosuppressed, and six other underlying conditions. All persons with severe outcomes had at least one risk factor; 78% of persons who died had at least four._


----------



## win231 (Feb 9, 2022)

Jeni said:


> he had been quiet for a bit .....but does not want to be left out like exiting is HIS idea.  as far as I am concerned he should just go away his 15 minutes is OVER.
> it is funny how once a few places say ok time is up others seem to trip on themselves to not be the last ones.
> Many moves i have seen especially locally are just about $$$$$$$$ not health and as we get later in year it will be about 2022 election NOT health.


It's been about $$$$$$ from the very beginning.  Everything is.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 9, 2022)

win231 said:


> It's been about $$$$$$ from the very beginning.  Everything is.


notice resort type places pushing so hard for opening ... because many that have and will be for a long time paralyzed with fear are not going to go spend money.... traveling / eating out etc.
Think we will see the fall out soon as many places here..... borrowed and stretched all they can to stay open but this drawn out has killed businesses.   If people still stay home or do not go because of whatever they fear more will call it quits.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 9, 2022)

I'll believe that this pandemic is becoming a minor issue when several months pass without another Spike or Variant looming.  The holiday season is over, and the Winter weather has been keeping a lot of people home.....but, with Spring fast approaching, things could go downhill again in a couple of months, as people start gathering together.   

Now, is Not a good time to be assuming that this pandemic is behind us.....perhaps by the end of this year if this current trend continues.


----------



## win231 (Feb 9, 2022)

Don M. said:


> I'll believe that this pandemic is becoming a minor issue when several months pass without another Spike or Variant looming.  The holiday season is over, and the Winter weather has been keeping a lot of people home.....but, with Spring fast approaching, things could go downhill again in a couple of months, as people start gathering together.
> 
> Now, is Not a good time to be assuming that this pandemic is behind us.....perhaps by the end of this year if this current trend continues.


With sufficient fear, they can start recommending Covid vaccinations along with the yearly flu shots - for those who want them.


----------



## suds00 (Feb 9, 2022)

i believe that the vaccine has been helpful in helping us see the light at the end of the tunnel ;along with the other mitigating efforts[social distancing ,mask wearing , ect  ] .


----------



## Sunny (Feb 11, 2022)

I agree, Suds00.  The light at the end of the tunnel does seem to be visible (unless there is, God forbid, a new and even worse variant).  With most people vaccinated, the disease is beginning to feel more like a version of the flu.  If it requires a booster every year, so be it. That's no worse than the annual flu booster I get (and haven't had the flu for many, many years).  

I have a feeling that mask use will drop off, as no one likes wearing them, and among the vaccinated, wearing a mask every time you go into a public building is getting pretty annoying. But some people, especially those who are immunocompromised, will probably continue wearing them. It will become more of an optional decision.


----------



## win231 (Feb 11, 2022)

Sunny said:


> I agree, Suds00.  The light at the end of the tunnel does seem to be visible (unless there is, God forbid, a new and even worse variant).  With most people vaccinated, the disease is beginning to feel more like a version of the flu.  If it requires a booster every year, so be it. That's no worse than the annual flu booster I get (and haven't had the flu for many, many years).
> 
> I have a feeling that mask use will drop off, as no one likes wearing them, and among the vaccinated, wearing a mask every time you go into a public building is getting pretty annoying. But some people, especially those who are immunocompromised, will probably continue wearing them. It will become more of an optional decision.


I'm glad you mentioned a yearly Covid vaccine becoming like a yearly flu vaccine.  That's the goal - selling another yearly booster vaccine.......for a yearly boost in profits.  Since I've never had a flu shot, or the flu for 40 years, I won't be getting Covid shots, either, since my experience with the flu is a clear indication that I don't need them.
Yup, just call me _"Super Spreader._"


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 12, 2022)

HarryHawk said:


> This is an interesting report if you are interested in the actual death rates due solely to Covid


Thanks Harry, it is an interesting article, and clearly shows that risk factors contribute significantly to bad outcomes.  Without those risk factors few die.  Importantly for most of us here it shows the risk to be higher for those 65 and older.  I am thinking mostly because we are more likely to have those risk factors.

It also states "Th_ese findings are consistent with studies that have shown that COVID-19 vaccination lowers the likelihood of COVID-19–associated hospitalization and death_".  No surprise there.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 12, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> "There will also be more people making their own decisions on how they want to deal with the virus."


Yep, I think that trend started a while back!  For better or worse folks around here have been reducing most social distancing related things for at least a year now.  As you say for Fauci this is a bit of trying to find the front of the parade to appear  to be leading...


----------



## helenbacque (Feb 12, 2022)

Conquering this virus has always been and will continue to be a moving target.  There are still very few provable facts   about it.  Discrediting the scientists accomplishes little. JMHO


----------

